# Clean engine bay!!!!



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok you guy's how do you clean engine bay???

Can i get the presser washer on it??!!!!! :? Or will it do damage to electrics? 

Just had a quick go 

but found it very hard to get in the tight spots even with a toothbrush

(maybe due to the fact I put my false nails on last night) !! :roll: :lol: :lol:

So any ideas will go down very well!! 

Wendy


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

I have not done my engine bay yet but hope to get round to it eventually. Wouldnt use a pressure washer on it though, electrics seem fragile enough as it is! What were you using to strip away the grime? 
Dont wear them myself but i'm guessing it would soon mess up your false nails :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I have not done my engine bay yet but hope to get round to it eventually. Wouldnt use a pressure washer on it though, electrics seem fragile enough as it is! What were you using to strip away the grime?
> Dont wear them myself but i'm guessing it would soon mess up your false nails :lol:


Hi,
No idea what to use!!!!

Was hoping you guy's would tell me that! :roll:  
Wendy


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

how bad is it wendy?, you will probably need some degreaser,if you do its better to use a paint or detailing brush to get into the corners etc, after you have it something like clean ,use your shampoo on it , rinse off then dry, dress all plastic areas with some detailing black ( i dont know what products you use) andd clean on a regular basis
dont get a pressure washer to close to the electrics though or it could work out expensive


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

davelincs said:


> how bad is it wendy?, you will probably need some degreaser


Don't think it's too bad at all, 
it's more the paint work in those little awkward places that false nails can't get too! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

cotton ear buds work a treat


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Get some bling...., easy to clean aswell.

As for cleaning the engine, i use meguiars last touch. but you may want a silicon based product depending on what sort of finish your trying to achieve.


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

i use tyre foam for my engine bay plastic's makes them shine lovely for weeks and weeks


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

denimblue225turbo said:


> cotton ear buds work a treat


will get them out! save breaking me nails!!! :lol:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

XTR said:


> Get some bling...., easy to clean aswell.
> 
> As for cleaning the engine, i use meguiars last touch. but you may want a silicon based product depending on what sort of finish your trying to achieve.


Just want to get the paint work cleaned up a bit to keep it looking tidy  
looks tidy!  
Glad to see someone elses Misano looks orangey in photos!!!! :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I use : -

Bowl of hot water with washing up liquid could give pears soap a go I suppose :lol: 
Nail polish remover to get rid of any intense debrit
1 x washing up sponge
Tea towel
old toothbrushes
Cotton ear buds
Even give the paint work a wax and buff with mf cloth also

8)


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Filed nails down a bit today!!!!! 
so can go out after dinner and have ago! without them getting stuck anywhere! :roll: :lol: :lol:
Defo getting ear buds out!  not sure about nail polish remover!!!!! :roll:
But will finish off with aqua wax


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Use something like this, with paint brush, wet cloths & kitchen roll.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165713

It may then look like this.








I Prefer to do mine little & often
Hoggy.


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Paint brush sound a good idea to!!


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I soak in APC or R222 Autowash, let it dwell for a few mins then agitate with a paintbrush/toothbrush. I then use a gentle flow of water from an open-ended hose pipe, that I create a kink in so I can control it. I do avoid the electrics. I then dry with a some cloths, before dressing in 303 Aerospace Protectant


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Use something like this, with paint brush, wet cloths & kitchen roll.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165713
> 
> ...


Hoggy - what do you use to clean and generally tidy up the plastic engine covers etc? Do you mean the gunk stuff??!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi WozzaTT, I clean regularly so it never really gets dirty, but yes gunk & a paint brush & spray bottle of water. I would never use pressure washer or hose even if really dirty. Usually use silicone trim spray on plastics. Here's a more recent pic.








Hoggy.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Cheers Hoggy - lovely looking engine bay!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Surfex HD or G101 for the win..


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Wendy, for the palstic i use Autoglym Bumper Care.

Though when you first put it on it's thick and greasy, if you buff it off a lot, then it doesn't attract dirt and it's then easy to maintain the sheen...gives a great deep black matt lusture to the plastics... 










OG


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Cheers OG - looks like that's the stuff for the plastics then. I used some Autoglym Rubber and Vinyl Cleaner but maybe the stuff you suggest is better. Do you use the same for the plastic trim directly under the windscreen i.e. where the washer nozzles sit? Mine is looking a bit faded.

Do you fellas clean the underside of the bonnet too?  I think mine needs some Gunk or whatever applying as it's very greasy and dirty.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Started with the autoglym V&R care, but found the bumper care better.

Use the bumper care on the plastic below screen too.... but it does grease up the glass if you get it on there,

OG


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Do you fellas clean the underside of the bonnet too?  I think mine needs some Gunk or whatever applying as it's very greasy and dirty.


Hi, Yes I clean under the bonnet as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you fellas clean the underside of the bonnet too?  I think mine needs some Gunk or whatever applying as it's very greasy and dirty.
> ...


Thanks 'H' - think that'll be a job for when I've got my patience head on!


----------

